# Mais ou est Windows ?



## CrowZhen (19 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
il y a quelque jour j'ai réussi de installer windows 7 sur mon imac puis j'ai migrer vers windows 10 tout marcher bien mais alors aujourd'hui je me suis dit pourquoi pas augmenter la place de ma partition windows donc la je partition mon disque dur donc la j'ai 3 partition je commence a redemarré et maintenir alt mais je ne trouve plus mon windows donc la je vais sur mon macintosh pour enlever la partitions (la partition windows et toujours visible dans le disque dur) puis je vais sur parametre démarrage je commence a ciblé windows et je redemarre mais malheuresement j'ai ce probleme.
(screen que je vais vous envoyer)

Cordialement CrowZhen


----------



## Locke (19 Mars 2020)

Eh bien, tu as fait ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire : redimensionner depuis Utilitaire de disque de macOS ou depuis Gestion des disques de Windows. Depuis macOS, le seul logiciel à utiliser est *Camptune*...




...malheureusement il est payant et il n'y en a pas d'autres. Tu peux faire ce que tu veux, mais tes partitions macOS et Windows sont corrompues et il est impossible de faire des réparations de Windows. Il faut bien comprendre que c'est macOS qui gère le démarrage de la version de macOS et de la version de Windows !

Si ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement, ce qui semble être le cas, ne cherche pas à relancer Assistant Boot Camp, c'est peine perdue. Tu pourras tout juste rattraper ton erreur en utilisant le Terminal avec l'aide de macomaniac. Par la suite, tu devras recommencer une installation complète de Windows.


----------



## CrowZhen (19 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, tu as fait ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire : redimensionner depuis Utilitaire de disque de macOS ou depuis Gestion des disques de Windows. Depuis macOS, le seul logiciel à utiliser est *Camptune*...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 159189
> 
> ...



Donc est-ce que je peut tenter de supprimer ma partition Windows et de toute refaire ou c’est dangereux ?


----------



## Locke (19 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> Donc est-ce que je peut tenter de supprimer ma partition Windows et de toute refaire ou c’est dangereux ?


Si ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement, tente de voir en relançant Assistant Boot Camp. Si ce dernier propose une option Restaurer, tu fais un clic dessus et il effacera proprement la partition Windows. Mais je doute fort que cela fonctionne, auquel cas, il faudra en passer par des commandes avec le Terminal et l'aide de macomaniac.


----------



## CrowZhen (19 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si ta version de macOS fonctionne correctement, tente de voir en relançant Assistant Boot Camp. Si ce dernier propose une option Restaurer, tu fais un clic dessus et il effacera proprement la partition Windows. Mais je doute fort que cela fonctionne, auquel cas, il faudra en passer par des commandes avec le Terminal et l'aide de macomaniac.


 mes mon mac marche juste mon Windows qui a un probleme et donc sur boot camp il me demande pas de supprimer mais si je supprime directement ma partition Windows je risque d’avoir quoi ?


----------



## Locke (19 Mars 2020)

CrowZhen a dit:


> mes mon mac marche juste mon Windows qui a un probleme et donc sur boot camp il me demande pas de supprimer mais si je supprime directement ma partition Windows je risque d’avoir quoi ?


Tu ferais bien mieux d'attendre le passage de *macomaniac.*


----------



## CrowZhen (19 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ferais bien mieux d'attendre le passage de *macomaniac.*


Ah okay merci quand même


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

Allez on va fermer ici, vu que tu as ouvert un autre message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/je-ne-peut-plus-assembler-ma-partition-windows.1332569 ...il est donc inutile de faire le ping-pong.


----------

